
How to Overclock Raspberry Pi 4 to 2.0 GHz - Zenst
https://www.cnx-software.com/2019/07/26/how-to-overclock-raspberry-pi-4/
======
Zenst
I wished they would measure the noise of the fans as this sounds wonderful,
yet without knowing now noisy the fan is, would kinda negate many use cases
I'm looking at (audio recording).

I also would like to see this setup with the fan not active as that heatsink
and the margins of cooling it has, it could be enough for many use cases.

OK found a video that does a more indepth review of this cooler and sound.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tie6r5ymUug](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tie6r5ymUug)

~~~
NullPrefix
>without knowing now noisy the fan is

That is completely up to you to decide.

IIRC Raspi4 does not come with a fan so you need an aftermarket one. There are
plenty of silent fans. It gets easier if you can increase the size, because
bigger fan blades can be turned slower for the same airflow at reduced noise
levels.

~~~
Zenst
Yes, aware of the aftermarket aspect fully. Yes a larger fan would achieve
that and may be a solution, though a slower spinning fan would equally be
good, maybe both. Looking at this cooler, I don't see why for my use can't use
it without the fan.

Equally I'm ok with some noise, as long as it is not within the range I'm
recording and as such, easily filtered out. So whilst a small fan may make a
higher noise, it also makes a higher frequency noise, larger fan == lower
frequency noise and that may be an issue in the my use case.

But early days, be lots of alternatives and choice out there, though looks
very promising.

Just wasn't aware the RPi4 could be overclocked, so that's kinda a bonus.

